# Running for Cube's Running/Cubing progression: grinding for sub 2 5x5



## Running for cube (Nov 10, 2022)

My favorite events are mega, 4x4 and 3x3.
I average 17 seconds on 3x3 and about 1:10 on 4x4.
I grind these events alot and sometimes mega where I average 2:50.
My running bests are 6:39 mile and 13:50 2 mile.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 13, 2022)

I started averaging sub 3 5x5 because I tightened it for less pops and lubed it. I also grinded and got a pb single of 2:36


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 13, 2022)

Do you do Pyra?


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 13, 2022)

I learned to solve my friends pyra and plan on getting my own.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 13, 2022)

Where is the cheapest place to buy a Qiyi pyra other than Amazon, tc and scs?


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 13, 2022)

New pb ao5! 13.561 

Solve 1: (13.733) F U D' B L' D' B F U L2 F' R2 B L2 R2 U2 B' R U D 
Solve 2: (14.200) B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B F U2 B2 F R D U R B' D2 
Solve 3: (18.889) R' F U' D' B' R' F U' B' L F' R' D U' R' D2 F' L U' D' 
Solve 4: (12.750) D U F2 L R2 U B2 F' D2 U B2 D' F2 L D' F R' B L D2 
Solve 5: (12.446) U D2 R U2 F' D U' L' B2 D' L2 U R' D B' L2 R' B2 U L'


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 14, 2022)

So I decided to finish learning coll


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 14, 2022)

Cool! What's your favorite case I like L6


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 14, 2022)

Well like I’m finishing it. I’m still need to do ls and us but I also like l6. I would say t6


----------



## Garf (Nov 14, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> My favorite events are mega, 4x4 and 3x3.
> I average 17 seconds on 3x3 and about 1:10 on 4x4.
> I grind these events alot and sometimes mega where I average 2:50.
> My running bests are 6:50 mile and 13:50 2 mile.


I enjoy running as well! My best mile time is 5:11 (a few weeks ago) and my best 5k/3 mile is 19:46/18:38


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 14, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Well like I’m finishing it. I’m still need to do ls and us but I also like l6. I would say t6


Its fine I only know a few. I;m just saying i like L6


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 14, 2022)

Nice! That’s really good. Hopefully I hit that in high school someday.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 14, 2022)

Also I just realized my best mile is 6:39 not 6:50 I’ll change that


----------



## Garf (Nov 14, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Also I just realized my best mile is 6:39 not 6:50 I’ll change that


6:39 is pretty fast for a middle schooler... well, make sure to be running during the winter! Get those long runs in!


----------



## Isaiah Scott (Nov 14, 2022)

I’m really slow I average like 9 min for 1 mi


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 14, 2022)

Well you’ll get there


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 15, 2022)

Noooo I got a terrible 3x3 average in the weekly comp. I had two 25s which was terrible and then a 15, a 17 plus 2 and a 18 I think. It was a 20 average.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 15, 2022)

Super hard off-season practice today: 8 laps in 40 degree weather with 50 m breaks. “ comfortably fast.”


----------



## Garf (Nov 16, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Super hard off-season practice today: 8 laps in 40 degree weather with 50 m breaks. “ comfortably fast.”


Dude, you can't be going out doing stuff like this. It isn't the main season anymore, so you don't need to work at high intensities in super-cold temperatures. The end of the season is when you are at your peak, so you need time to rest. Otherwise, you'll fatigue. I don't know when your season ended, but if you have any injuries you developed, take the time to let them heal with your break.
However, after your break, it doesn't mean go and doing the same workouts you did in cross country. I would suggest that you just go on long runs at a pace that is comfortable for you. That should be your "hard" workout, not actually running sprints and getting your blood pressure high. You should be focusing on building up endurance during the off-season so that when you enter a month before the track season, you are conditioned and ready to go start building up to the pace you want to run in the spring.
I'm not going to go too in-depth in this singular message, but if you want to learn more about running the off-season, DM me and I can help you out with workouts you can do that will be healthier than going out on the track. Not that going onto the track is wrong, but it isn't what you need RN.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 17, 2022)

So I got some 5x5 pbs last night. 2:26 single and 2:38 average


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 17, 2022)

bro sub 7 2x2 is not hard to get. learn 2x2 OLL, jperm, yperm, do a few hundred solves and you are done


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 21, 2022)

I might be going to a cubing comp soon if my parents let me. Guess it’s time to grind!


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 21, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> bro sub 7 2x2 is not hard to get. learn 2x2 OLL, jperm, yperm, do a few hundred solves and you are done


Yeah but I don’t practice because I don’t really like 2x2 that much


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> I might be going to a cubing comp soon if my parents let me. Guess it’s time to grind!


Which comp?


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 21, 2022)

Not sure which one I can go to yet but I’ll tell you if I’m sure.


----------



## Garf (Nov 21, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Not sure which one I can go to yet but I’ll tell you if I’m sure.


Alrighty, then.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 22, 2022)

I’m going to try to start practicing 3bld. I struggle with the memo and don’t understand when to stop memorizing and can only solve like 6 edges. Tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

Kaedenthecuber said:


> bro sub 4 2x2 is not hard to get. learn 2x2 OLL, jperm, yperm, do a few hundred solves and you are done


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 23, 2022)

YES! Pb Ao5 in Weekly comp! 58.85! First sub minute average!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 23, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> YES! Pb Ao5 in Weekly comp! 58.85! First sub minute average!


for what?


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 23, 2022)

4x4 sorry


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 23, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> 4x4 sorry


wow


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 23, 2022)

please change the title of the thread for something less confusing like: "Running for Cube's Running for Cube's/Running for Cube's progression Running for Cube's thread: learning finishing learning finishing learning Running for Cube's Running coll. Running for Cube's Running"


----------



## Garf (Nov 23, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> please change the title of the thread for something less confusing like: "Running for Cube's Running for Cube's/Running for Cube's progression Running for Cube's thread: learning finishing learning finishing learning Running for Cube's Running coll. Running for Cube's Running"


Lol I don't see how the current thread title is confusing. Makes perfect sense to me. Now if you took a look at my progression thread title...


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 24, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> please change the title of the thread for something less confusing like: "Running for Cube's Running for Cube's/Running for Cube's progression Running for Cube's thread: learning finishing learning finishing learning Running for Cube's Running coll. Running for Cube's Running"


Yeah good point.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 24, 2022)

I registered for a comp! I’m so excited. But I can’t say which one yet until it gets closer to then is what my dad says,


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 4, 2022)

Sorry guys, but basketball started and I took a break from running. I know it’s stupid because I’m a pretty new member and I named myself running for cube but I haven’t been enjoying running and I’m thinking of quitting. I might take up another sport other than just basketball.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 4, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Sorry guys, but basketball started and I took a break from running. I know it’s stupid because I’m a pretty new member and I named myself running for cube but I haven’t been enjoying running and I’m thinking of quitting. I might take up another sport other than just basketball.


basketballing for cube


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 7, 2022)

Got some 14s and a 12 at the end of science class. Gotta keep impressing noncubers am I right?


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> I might be going to a cubing comp soon if my parents let me. Guess it’s time to grind!


I hate grinding before a comp. The last time I did it, my mom missed the sign up hour to the one that was closest (Still an hour away). Luckily, I didn't grind much, but it still felt like a waste of time. ):<


----------



## Garf (Dec 7, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Sorry guys, but basketball started and I took a break from running. I know it’s stupid because I’m a pretty new member and I named myself running for cube but I haven’t been enjoying running and I’m thinking of quitting. I might take up another sport other than just basketball.


No, don't quit running. Besides, playing basketball is bad for the knees, all the times you run up and down the court.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Garf said:


> No, don't quit running. Besides, playing basketball is bad for the knees, all the times you run up and down the court.


I've been doing Jiu Jitsu lately, and last night, I got my first stripe on my belt, and today my dad is taking me out for ice cream. So, just saying, (even though it doesn't really have anything to do with running, but it's still super fun! But if you are really looking more towards running (hence your profile name), I would suggest soccer, on offense.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 7, 2022)

Garf said:


> No, don't quit running. But basketball is a awesome sport.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

You didn't say anything?


----------



## Garf (Dec 7, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> I've been doing Jiu Jitsu lately, and last night, I got my first stripe on my belt, and today my dad is taking me out for ice cream. So, just saying, (even though it doesn't really have anything to do with running, but it's still super fun! But if you are really looking more towards running (hence your profile name), I would suggest soccer, on offense.


Bleh, screw soccer. My coach never taught me how to play goalie well. I also didn't play any other position, so I never gained the skills in those.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 7, 2022)

Garf said:


> Bleh, screw soccer. My coach never taught me how to play goalie well. I also didn't play any other position, so I never gained the skills in those.


Yikes. Yeah, I LIKE soccer, but the last time I played, all the good player's parents got together and forced the director of the YMCA to get all of those kids on the same team, making all the rest of the kids who have never played before on THEIR own team (including me), making an awful team. We never won.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 7, 2022)

I played for one year and we also never one. This was like when I was like 8.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 13, 2022)

How should I practice for an upcoming competition?


----------



## AJT17 (Dec 13, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> How should I practice for an upcoming competition?


Don't overwork yourself learning new things, or practicing/solving more than usual. Do some solve each day for all events you are competing in, or dedicate some days for different events. Don't forget to bring all the cubes you are going to need! Have fun, and don't put too much pressure on yourself to do good.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 17, 2022)

Ok, So I was getting stupid and playing to many video games and having too much homework that I haven't been doing many puzzles other than 3x3. So my first mega solve back was a 3:08 but my other 2 were back to average. Hopefully now that break started I can get some long cubing sessions in; especially for that comp. 


Also what are some tips for making friends at comps?


----------



## Caden Fisher (Dec 17, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Ok, So I was getting stupid and playing to many video games and having too much homework that I haven't been doing many puzzles other than 3x3. So my first mega solve back was a 3:08 but my other 2 were back to average. Hopefully now that break started I can get some long cubing sessions in; especially for that comp.
> 
> 
> Also what are some tips for making friends at comps?


I just went to my first comp on the 3rd and 4th and I made a few friends despite being quite an introvert. Basically, I just sat near them and maybe commented on their cubes and we slowly started talking and trying his different cubes (he had at least 50 cubes). I had a great time and I’m sure you will too!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 17, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Ok, So I was getting stupid and playing to many video games and having too much homework that I haven't been doing many puzzles other than 3x3. So my first mega solve back was a 3:08 but my other 2 were back to average. Hopefully now that break started I can get some long cubing sessions in; especially for that comp.
> 
> 
> Also what are some tips for making friends at comps?


I have never been to a comp, and part of me is glad I don't because it will be harder to impress people with my cubing skills. Over the years, that's like, the only way I ever got into social relationships. ): lol So, basically, I have no good advice for you.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 17, 2022)

That’s too bad


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 17, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Also what are some tips for making friends at comps?


At the two comps I've gone to during the solving times everyone is always friendly talking about what they were happy or sad about there solve. Sometimes if you want people to get to talk to you bring a popular/expensive cube people will generally ask to try it. ( I have not expensive cubes for me it just goes the other way around). Try talking to someone who seems about your average and age. That's my advice for having some fun/friendly conversations. Haven't a clue for friends you want to meet up outside of comps and stuff.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 19, 2022)

So I’ve been practicing, looks like I average sub 1:15 for 4x4 and about 17-19 for 3x3. Megaminx I probably average 2:45 so any tips to be able to get sub cuttof will be appreciated. It takes me like 20 seconds to get the star done.


----------



## Garf (Dec 19, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> So I’ve been practicing, looks like I average sub 1:15 for 4x4 and about 17-19 for 3x3. Megaminx I probably average 2:45 so any tips to be able to get sub cuttof will be appreciated. It takes me like 20 seconds to get the star done.


Megaminx tips: watch videos on better lookahead tips. Do tons of solves.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 19, 2022)

“Original” “Rubik’s” “Product”

2x2x4: *shouts in agony*


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 20, 2022)

Rubiks cube Ao50 (Sorry Idk how to do spoilers with cstimer files.


----------



## Garf (Dec 20, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Rubiks cube Ao50 (Sorry Idk how to do spoilers with cstimer files.


You might have some statistics settings, but you can post an ao5, 12, 50, or even 100 by just clicking your PB or current ao(x)


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 22, 2022)

Ok so I did another ao50 and figured it out.

Best: 13.14
Worst: 37.29 





Spoiler: Ao 50: 17.91



Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-21
avg of 50: 17.91

Time List:
1. 21.63 B' U' R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 B' L' U' F R' F2 D2 L2 B 
2. 19.15 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 U R2 U2 L' F' L' B F2 U R F' R2 
3. 16.81 R2 D B' F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F' D2 L R D B' U 
4. 17.97 B2 L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' R' B D2 U' R2 B' D R' D' 
5. 14.94 F' D' B' U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 R F U' B2 L2 R2 U' 
6. 15.25 F' L2 D2 U2 F D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B' L' R2 D' L U B2 F' R' U2 
7. 14.60 U F' B2 U B2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 F R' B D B2 F2 L' D' 
8. (37.29) B2 D B R2 D' L2 B' U2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' R U 
9. 16.33 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U F' L' R F' R2 D2 
10. 18.20 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R' B D' U2 L' D' F U2 R 
11. 19.21 R U2 L2 D B2 D F2 D L2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 R D L' B D2 U 
12. 14.72 F D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 B' L R' B R' D2 U 
13. 16.37 B' U2 F2 L' R' U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 B2 D R2 F' L B' R2 F' U2 
14. 15.10 D2 L B2 L2 F2 L F2 R U2 R' F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R2 D' F' L D2 
15. 18.13 D2 L2 F B2 L' F2 D' L2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 
16. (13.14) B' D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' B' D' B D2 F' U F' L' 
17. (22.70) U2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B R2 F' L D B' U' 
18. 20.51 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 R D2 R B2 R F2 U' R U2 B U' L2 F L D' 
19. 17.56 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U B2 L' B2 D2 L D B U L' D' F2 
20. 16.62 F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 B2 R' D' F' U' B D' L D2 F' D R2 
21. 17.25 D' F L2 F2 L2 F' R2 B D2 B' R2 F2 R U B' D' U' L' B 
22. 17.86 L D2 B D R' U D2 R' U2 R U2 L' F2 U2 F2 R L B R U' 
23. 22.31 U' B' U B2 D L2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 R D' R U L' B2 R2 
24. 19.73 L2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' U2 R F U B L' D2 U' L2 F D' 
25. 18.47 F' L' B' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 D' L R U F' D L R2 
26. 20.17 L' U' R2 L' F2 B' U B2 U' R F2 D2 R' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 
27. 16.88 F' B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L U B' R2 B D R2 B 
28. 18.34 B2 D2 B R2 B F' D2 B' L2 R2 F2 R B' F' U' R D2 R D' F U 
29. 17.22 U2 B U2 D R D2 B L' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 U' R' 
30. 19.26 D' L' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R F U L' D F' R' B2 
31. 22.10 D B L' D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D U B2 L2 F R2 D' R2 U' F' U2 
32. 20.94 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' D L2 F2 L' F L2 D2 R 
33. 16.19 B2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 D' B2 D' L2 U L R2 U2 F R' U R2 D L2 
34. 16.79 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L U' L F D B' F2 R' D' 
35. (14.09) U B2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 U F' D2 R B F2 R U' F R' 
36. 16.90 U D' R' L2 F2 B D' R B2 D2 L B2 L2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 F' R2 
37. 20.94 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' L D2 B' F R' D R B2 R2 
38. 19.97 L F2 D2 F D2 B' D2 R2 U2 R' D' L B2 L R' D L' 
39. 15.36 D R' F' L2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 F R2 D2 B U' B2 R' D L' R2 D U' 
40. 16.14 R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L U L D R' B' U L' R2 
41. 21.16 U2 R2 D2 L' B' R U' R' D B2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L 
42. (28.14) R' L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B D U2 B' F L D L' 
43. 15.90 F2 L B' R B2 U' R D' B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 F 
44. 21.64 L2 U' F' U2 B' R2 F R2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 R2 U F L' R' B2 D R2 
45. 15.82 F' U L' F2 D' F' L2 D' B' U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' 
46. 18.81 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 U' F' U' B R U2 R' U2 
47. 16.02 L' F2 R2 F' U' B R2 D' L' D2 L' U2 R U2 R U2 B2 F' 
48. (13.82) U2 L F' U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F R2 U2 B L' D' L' R2 F2 L D2 
49. 16.58 B2 U2 R F D F L' F L2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R 
50. 16.03 D2 L' B F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 D L D' U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 24, 2022)

Guys we have a problem. There is a guy a year younger than me also in my hometown who has a sub second 2x2 single and one second faster 3x3 single. AND HE SHARES MY NAME!!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 24, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Guys we have a problem. There is a guy a year younger than me also in my hometown who has a sub second 2x2 single and one second faster 3x3 single. AND HE SHARES MY NAME!!



You’re both named Running? My condolences.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 24, 2022)

Ik right, it’s such a rare name. I thought I was the only running in my town.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 26, 2022)

So anyway I got some cubes yesterday for Christmas. Got a stackmat, a yj mgc 5x5 & 7x7. They threw in a banana cube and dnm-37 with the order so that was cool. I still can’t figure out the banana cube which is embarrassing but on the 5x5 I was immediately averaging sub my previous pb single and got my first timed solve on a 7x7: 14:35


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 26, 2022)

Do y’all like my speedcubeshop 3ds?  Anyway I did more 7x7 and got a 12:15 and 12:05


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 27, 2022)

So I kinda love 5x5 now that I got the mgc and it’s so good. I now have a 2:29 average and 2:01 single so I predict a sub 2 single at least this week. It’s nice to use my new stackmat.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 27, 2022)

I got a 1:59 single and +2ed! But now my pb average is 2:16


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 28, 2022)

YES! Sub two 5x5 single!

1:58 single, great turning, need to get better at edge pairing. Centers take about 40 seconds and pairing 50.

EDIT: No way I just got a 1:51. The edge pairing was okay but 3x3 stage and centers were so fluid.


----------



## Garf (Dec 28, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> YES! Sub two 5x5 single!
> 
> 1:58 single, great turning, need to get better at edge pairing. Centers take about 40 seconds and pairing 50.
> 
> EDIT: No way I just got a 1:51. The edge pairing was okay but 3x3 stage and centers were so fluid.


Nice. Keep working to get under 1:30!


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 30, 2022)

So I got an 9:29 on 7x7 but I feel like I skipped a line in the scramble on accident so not sure I should count it.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> So I got an 9:29 on 7x7 but I feel like I skipped a line in the scramble on accident so not sure I should count it.



Do you have a delegate nearby who can judge if it was a roughly equivilant scramble?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 30, 2022)

Umm. Yes. A delegate recently moved into my house let me go ask him.

he said it doesn’t count.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Umm. Yes. A delegate recently moved into my house let me go ask him.
> 
> he said it doesn’t count.



Very sorry to hear that


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 30, 2022)

Yeah. Tbh that’s kinda what I expected from a delegate…


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 30, 2022)

3x3 is annoying. I spam tons of solves on it knowing full Oll and PLL and still seem to average 17-19. Any tips?


----------



## Garf (Dec 30, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Umm. Yes. A delegate recently moved into my house let me go ask him.
> 
> he said it doesn’t count.


With 6x6, 7x7 and mega you don’t have to redo the scramble if you mess it up.


----------



## Garf (Dec 30, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> 3x3 is annoying. I spam tons of solves on it knowing full Oll and PLL and still seem to average 17-19. Any tips?


Take a video of yourself and see what you are messing up on.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Garf said:


> With 6x6, 7x7 and mega you don’t have to redo the scramble if you mess it up.



If it is a roughly equivlant scramble, at the discretion of the delegate


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> 3x3 is annoying. I spam tons of solves on it knowing full Oll and PLL and still seem to average 17-19. Any tips?



2LLL doesn't help you that much over 3LLL and even 4LLL, the real improvement is gonna be in F2L. Improve efficiency, reduce pauses, improve lookahead.

For more specifc advice, I'd recommend sending a video of a typical ao5 for you


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 30, 2022)

If my parents are ok with it I might.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 31, 2022)

So I had a family Christmas party yesterday and got a yj mgc 6x6, 2x2 and another 7x7. Do you guys know if speedcubeshop takes trades back for their sealed products?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 31, 2022)

Ok, first 2-7 relay time.


----------



## Garf (Dec 31, 2022)

Running for cube said:


> Ok, first 2-7 relay time.View attachment 21568


Think you need to have the receipt for the cubes.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 31, 2022)

Ok.


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 31, 2022)

6x6 ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-31
avg of 5: 5:22.40



Spoiler: 6x6 ao5



Time List:
1. 5:07.74 3Rw R2 3Uw2 B' D2 3Rw' F2 Lw' Uw' L B2 Fw2 D' R 3Fw2 B Uw' 3Fw' B' Fw2 F2 D' F D2 Lw' 3Fw2 U2 F' L2 R 3Rw 3Fw R' Lw' 3Fw Fw' Lw2 B' Dw L2 R2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 R2 Bw' F2 3Rw' Rw U2 Uw2 3Rw Lw2 3Uw2 D' Uw' F L Bw 3Rw F' Dw Rw' B' 3Rw2 L2 Rw Fw2 R' 3Rw 3Fw' Fw2 3Uw2 Bw D 3Rw2 F 3Fw' D' R 
2. 5:32.94 Lw' 3Uw F R' Bw' Uw2 L' Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw2 L' B2 Lw' 3Rw 3Uw2 3Rw 3Uw 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw R' B Lw F U' D2 Dw' 3Uw' Fw' 3Uw' F 3Rw2 Rw2 B2 L' Lw2 R Fw B' L Fw' 3Fw' Bw D' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Bw Rw F 3Uw' Uw F2 3Uw2 Bw' Rw R' 3Uw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw 3Rw F2 U Bw Uw2 3Uw' Bw2 D2 Bw 3Fw F' Lw2 B2 Uw' Dw' U2 3Fw2 Lw2 3Fw Lw 
3. (5:06.00) B Rw2 3Rw U 3Fw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Bw' 3Rw2 L Lw' Dw' R 3Fw2 Dw B2 Bw F2 3Fw Fw U Fw' B2 Lw U Dw Bw 3Uw2 3Rw2 3Fw2 D' Rw2 3Fw Dw D' 3Rw Dw Fw2 R' Dw' 3Rw2 D Dw' Bw2 U B' D2 B' R' 3Uw2 3Rw2 U Fw2 B F' 3Uw Fw' L2 Dw 3Uw2 L2 3Rw2 3Uw Rw 3Rw' Fw L F R2 3Rw 3Uw2 3Fw Fw 3Rw2 L2 Rw' 3Fw2 Dw U2 B2 
4. 5:26.52 Dw 3Rw2 B 3Fw Rw' Fw2 F 3Rw Uw' Bw R2 L' 3Uw' Rw2 U2 3Rw' Uw' 3Uw' D' Fw F' Dw 3Rw' R' U2 3Rw' Bw2 F' Uw B 3Rw U' 3Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L Lw2 R2 3Fw D2 Bw Fw' Rw' R2 D2 Dw' Lw2 Bw2 B Lw' R2 L' 3Rw Fw2 Uw Dw' 3Fw 3Uw2 B Lw' D Lw 3Fw2 Lw' Bw F 3Uw' Bw2 F Fw2 R' L D Lw' Uw' F Bw Lw Bw 
5. (5:38.66) 3Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 B Dw' U 3Rw' Dw2 3Fw2 Lw2 Rw' F' Fw Dw 3Uw' L2 B2 3Uw2 Uw Lw' 3Uw' D2 U Rw2 D Fw2 Bw' 3Uw2 D2 F U' Bw' 3Uw' Fw2 L R' 3Uw' Bw2 B' 3Fw2 3Uw F2 3Uw L2 Fw' 3Rw2 Bw D' L U F2 D2 F Rw F2 Uw Rw2 B2 Lw 3Rw' U2 D2 3Rw2 L Bw2 Dw B2 3Uw Fw L2 Uw' B' Fw2 Rw' Lw B 3Fw2 Lw Dw


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 31, 2022)

how is running going?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 31, 2022)

Well I haven’t been doing it recently bc I’m doing basketball but once I’m done I’m thinking I’ll get back and do track.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 2, 2023)

Is the magnetic shengsow clock ok? I’m not looking to get world class or anything just a novelty clock I can have fun with.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 2, 2023)

4:24 single 6x6 pb


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 3, 2023)

New 5x5 pb ao5: 2:03.09



Spoiler: ao5, 2:03



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-02
avg of 5: 2:03.09

Time List:
1. 2:02.37 Bw Dw2 Bw' F Rw2 Uw' F Dw Fw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw L Lw2 U R Uw' U' R' B2 Dw' F2 Bw Dw2 B2 Lw Rw2 U2 Uw Rw Lw2 Dw' Lw D R2 F2 Dw' U' Bw Rw2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 Bw2 L' U Fw2 Bw U' Rw' Dw2 U' Bw' Fw B
2. (1:53.65) F' Lw Bw' R2 B2 Dw' B Uw' B2 R2 Fw' Lw Bw2 Rw2 Uw F' Bw' R2 Lw' B2 L2 Fw' U2 L' U' R Uw' Dw' Bw' B2 D Uw Dw Lw' F' Bw2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 Fw' Rw L2 D2 L2 Lw' Uw L2 Rw R' B2 U' Fw2 Lw' Dw' Lw' Bw L' B2 Uw2 Rw2
3. 2:02.65 U' R' B' L D L B' Dw2 D2 Lw2 F Uw F Dw Rw2 L2 U Bw B' Uw F2 Bw' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Bw Dw2 F2 R2 L' D' Uw2 F R2 Rw2 U2 L' Fw' F Bw' D' Bw2 Dw2 B2 Dw2 Rw Uw2 L U2 L' Dw' F' Bw D Bw F2 Uw D B Fw'
4. (2:07.97) Fw Uw2 L Lw' Bw Rw' B Uw2 B2 Dw' B U2 L' R2 U Fw' L2 Uw L2 Rw2 U' B2 Lw Rw2 Uw Lw' B2 Lw F2 Uw Fw F' R Bw2 R2 F2 Fw2 L Uw' D' U Lw D Dw F' Uw Dw2 Lw2 Fw F Uw2 F Dw2 L2 D Uw' B Dw2 Lw R2
5. 2:04.26 L' Fw2 B' F2 Uw' U Dw' F2 Dw2 Bw' U' D2 Uw' F' B' Bw Dw R' Bw D' Lw' B2 F2 Rw B Fw2 F' Bw2 Uw' B2 R2 D' Bw2 F B' Lw2 R' L2 F' Rw' L2 B2 L Uw F2 Fw2 Dw R' Bw2 L' D' L Bw' B' Fw' U2 Bw2 D Bw' Dw'



Edit: just got a 1:48 pb solve!


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 4, 2023)

Should I get the yj mgc squan or the gan mirror cube?


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2023)

Running for cube said:


> Should I get the yj mgc squan or the gan mirror cube?


Depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 4, 2023)

True. I’ll see. Is squan a fun event?


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

Running for cube said:


> True. I’ll see. Is squan a fun event?


Squan with nose especially. My pb is 3:28.50.


----------



## Garf (Jan 4, 2023)

Running for cube said:


> True. I’ll see. Is squan a fun event?


Squan is interesting to learn, but it is really algorithm based and not so intuitive.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 5, 2023)

2x2 puzzle is the least complex, hence sub-7 in 2x2 is the easiest to achieve.

Good luck with your 5x5 grinding yo.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 5, 2023)

Yeah I have been doing some 2x2 now because I got the mgc and it’s very good. I get lots of sub 7s now but not sure if I’m universally sub 7 yet. (I use Ortega)


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jan 5, 2023)

Running for cube said:


> Is the magnetic shengsow clock ok? I’m not looking to get world class or anything just a novelty clock I can have fun with.


It’s not as bad as people make it sound. I have it and I average about 13s. OOTB it’s not very good but once you set it up it’s not that bad. I also modded it by cutting out little paper rings and placing them on the inside around the pins. It reduced the friction by a lot. I can do 6 flicks now pretty easily. I could show you how to do the mod if you want.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 7, 2023)

So my comp is next week, the one in grapevine Texas. It’s called dfw cubing winter and I’ll get to meet zayn kahani which will be cool. I’m going to have him sign my old 2x2 lol.


----------



## Running for cube (Jan 7, 2023)

I’m pretty sure that @Ryan Pilat is organizing it.


----------



## Garf (Sunday at 10:35 PM)

You still like 6x6 and 7x7? I can help give tips, as well as 5x5.


----------



## Running for cube (Sunday at 11:03 PM)

I like 6x6 and 5 a lot. I would probably like 7x7 more if I wasn’t so slow so if you have tips they would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 12:31 AM)

Got a 48 second 4x4 single! one second off pb.



Spoiler: pb single.



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
single: 48.13

Time List:
1. 48.13 B' U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R2 F R F2 L' D B U' L' F D' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' L D2 Fw2 L Uw2 L' B2 Uw' F Rw2 B2 Uw B' D2 Fw' L2 Fw' R' Uw' Fw2


----------



## Running for cube (Monday at 1:58 AM)

Hit ao50 on my 4x4 session.



Spoiler: 4x4 Average of 50.



Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-08
avg of 50: 1:07.39

Time List:
1. 1:13.16 B2 L U F' B' R D R2 L U2 R F2 D2 B2 R B2 D' L' Uw2 F' R2 B D Rw2 B Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R B' L' Uw2 D' Rw Fw2 Uw' Fw' D B' U 
2. 1:09.72 B2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 R' F2 R D' R' U' F L2 D' B' U2 B2 Rw2 B Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 L2 D B' L2 U2 L Uw2 Rw' U' L' R Fw' D' Rw' R' U2 Rw' D2 
3. 1:05.00 F2 R' B2 D2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R' B D2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' D' R Fw2 R' B Uw2 U2 B' R' U2 B' Rw2 F Rw2 Uw' R2 U B2 F L2 Uw2 Fw U2 Fw Uw' B Rw D' 
4. 1:29.45 F L2 U F' U2 L2 B' L F2 D2 R2 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 Fw2 L' Uw2 D' Fw2 Rw2 R' B2 L' U' F2 L Fw' U2 D' R' D2 Rw' B Rw2 U' Fw Rw' L 
5. 1:09.17 R' D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B R' D' U B' D2 U L B R2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 R Fw2 R' U' R Fw2 F2 R' F2 Uw2 Fw' D' Rw2 B F L2 D Rw' Fw' B' Rw' Fw U' 
6. 1:05.16 D F' R' D' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F L' D' U2 B' R' B Uw2 Fw2 L2 D Fw2 B' U Rw2 D2 F2 Uw2 L2 U' Rw' U' R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' L2 Fw2 U L2 Fw U2 
7. (52.92) L2 R2 F' L2 U2 B U2 B2 F U2 R2 F' D' B' L' U' B L2 B L D' Rw2 B D2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 U B2 D R U' D Rw' U2 Uw Rw U R2 F' B' Rw' 
8. 1:15.65 U F2 D U L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 B D' R B' F2 L D' R U Fw2 Rw2 B D' R2 U' B2 Uw2 D Fw2 U Fw2 F' Rw D2 R' F' Rw Fw2 U Fw' D' L U' Fw' U' 
9. 1:12.71 U R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L R D' U2 L B' F D F D2 Uw2 F Rw2 D2 B' L2 R' Uw2 U2 B D2 L' U2 Uw L' F' U' B' Rw' Fw' U' Rw Uw2 Fw' 
10. 1:04.00 F' U R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 D2 F L2 B' R2 D2 R D' B U B' D F Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 D F' U' F' Rw2 B' U Rw2 D' Rw' B2 Rw' L F2 D2 Fw' D R2 Uw' Fw D2 
11. 1:12.71 L2 U2 R' F' L' B L B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' F U Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 U R' F2 L2 Uw2 D2 Rw2 F2 D Fw D2 L' Fw' B U' Uw Fw D' Rw' D U 
12. 1:00.09 U' L' D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U B R B2 R D U' R D' Fw2 L' D2 Rw2 D2 R Uw2 L Uw2 B' R' Fw2 U L' Uw' R F2 U Rw Uw Rw2 B 
13. 1:06.76 F' B' D2 F R' F' D F2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 L B2 U2 L B2 R' D Uw2 Rw2 D' Fw2 U B2 R2 D F' Rw2 D Rw L F2 Rw' R' B Fw' Uw R D' Fw2 D2 B2 R2 
14. 1:07.50 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 D F' L' F' R2 B' R2 D' R' Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F D2 B' D' B Uw2 B' D2 F2 R B' Rw' U2 Uw' F' B' D Rw' Fw2 L2 F' 
15. 1:00.40 R' D2 F2 D2 R B2 F2 R F2 R U2 F R2 U2 F' L U' R U B' Uw2 Fw2 F R2 L Uw2 R2 B' Rw2 R' F R' L Uw Fw2 F2 L2 D2 U' Rw Uw Rw2 F' Uw Fw' U 
16. (53.32) L2 B2 D' B2 D U2 L2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 L' U' R2 B' L2 F R2 F Rw2 Uw2 R2 B2 D B' Uw2 F D' U' B U2 Rw' Uw2 B' Rw' Uw2 F Uw' Fw2 R Uw2 Rw 
17. 1:17.30 L2 F D' B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 B2 U B2 L' B2 L F R2 F' L Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 U R Uw2 L U L F2 Rw2 U' F' Uw2 Fw F2 R2 U Fw' L Rw Uw2 D' Rw2 
18. 1:12.94 L D2 R D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 F' D B' R' Rw2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 B' Uw2 R2 D' Fw2 Uw2 D2 R2 B2 R U2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw R Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' F2 R 
19. 1:01.01 L D2 B2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 F' R2 F R2 D L R' D L2 F2 U B' Rw2 U R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U' Fw2 Rw2 B2 F Rw' Uw2 Rw' D' F D' Fw' Uw2 Rw' D Rw Fw' F 
20. 1:09.66 F' R2 U F2 D' B D2 F B2 D2 R2 D2 L' U2 D2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' Rw2 B Rw2 Fw2 R' B' L' F Uw2 F' L2 B2 Uw B' L2 D2 Fw' Rw D L' B2 Uw B 
21. 1:05.43 R D2 L F2 B' U' B2 R' D L2 U2 F2 R L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw2 D' R F2 R' U2 L' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw Rw2 D' R Uw2 D2 F Uw Rw L F2 D' Rw' 
22. 1:20.88 D' R2 B2 L' D L F R U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 Fw2 Rw2 L Fw2 R F U2 B L2 B R' D2 F Uw' Rw2 F' Uw L' Rw D Fw2 B' Rw' Uw F' 
23. 1:05.66 F R' D2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 D' R D B' D' F2 R Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 B L F' Uw2 R' U2 R2 B Uw' F2 D' B' Uw F' Rw' L2 Fw Uw' B2 Rw' D2 
24. 1:04.55 B U' F' U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B D2 B R' U2 F' U R2 F D2 L Rw2 Fw2 R F' D2 Rw2 F D2 Fw2 B' R Uw2 R2 D B Uw F2 Uw' Fw' Rw' L U Rw2 D B Uw' 
25. 57.18 F B2 L' U' B U2 D2 L B2 D R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D Fw2 R' U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 L U Fw2 U L Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw' F' Uw Rw' Uw Fw' L' U2 
26. 1:06.56 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 F D' B' L' D' B' U' R' B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 D Fw2 U' L' D Rw2 F2 L' R Uw2 D' Fw U F D Fw' Uw' Rw' R' F' D' Fw2 U' 
27. 1:01.61 U R2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F' D2 U' L D' F2 R' D' U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 R' Fw2 B2 Uw2 B' L' F R L B' Uw' R U' B2 Uw' R2 Fw' R2 F2 Uw' F L' Fw 
28. (DNF(1:00.16)) B R' F2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 L F2 U2 F U' R B2 F L F Fw2 Rw2 U Rw2 U' F' Rw2 D2 F2 U2 R2 Uw2 L2 R' B D' U' Uw Fw F2 Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' R2 
29. 1:03.01 U F' L U B' U L2 B U F2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D' R2 U L Fw2 Uw2 B2 L2 D' Fw2 B U D2 Rw2 R2 F U L B Rw' F' Rw' Fw U2 Rw' Uw' D2 L2 U 
30. 1:05.16 L' U' B U' F' U' F' R' B2 L2 F2 B2 U D2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L Uw2 R Fw2 B R F Uw2 L' U2 L2 R2 Uw F' B' L2 Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw R' U' Fw 
31. 1:11.41 F2 B L F U2 D' R L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 Uw2 L B Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Fw2 R B' D2 R' Uw' R U2 R B' Rw' F Uw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 F L' 
32. 1:02.68 U2 D2 F' R' L U R U' F2 U2 F B2 D2 R2 F U2 D2 R2 B2 D Uw2 Fw2 F U2 F Rw2 L2 Fw2 B' U2 B2 Rw D2 R U' B' Rw' R2 Uw R Uw2 Fw D Rw 
33. (48.13) B' U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 F L2 R2 F R F2 L' D B U' L' F D' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 D2 F' L D2 Fw2 L Uw2 L' B2 Uw' F Rw2 B2 Uw B' D2 Fw' L2 Fw' R' Uw' Fw2 
34. 1:07.56 F2 U' R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D F' L' F U2 R D Uw2 R Fw2 R2 U Fw2 B2 F2 Rw2 L' U R2 D' F' D2 Rw2 Fw' U2 F Rw' Uw L' Uw' U Rw' D 
35. 1:13.02 F D2 F' L2 B2 R2 D2 L D U F L2 D' B' D2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw2 U B2 L' D2 L' D' Fw' Rw2 R2 F L2 B' U2 Uw' Fw R2 U Rw2 U' 
36. (1:46.94) U F2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 R D L' F D2 U' B2 L F' Rw2 F D' Fw2 Uw2 D B' D U' Rw2 Uw2 B Rw' R F2 R' F' U2 Uw Rw2 F Uw' F' D' B 
37. 58.89 B2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B R U' F D2 U' B2 D L' F2 Rw2 U Fw2 D2 B2 R' D' Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 D' R' F' Rw2 Fw F R D' L' Rw' U' F' Uw D F' 
38. 1:04.07 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 F D2 F2 D2 U B' L B' D2 U' F' U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 B D Rw2 B2 D Rw2 U L2 Rw' F2 B2 U D' Fw Rw2 Fw F' L Fw U 
39. 1:11.75 U' B2 F2 D R2 D L2 B2 D2 U L2 R U2 B' D' R' F D B2 R2 Fw2 U B2 L U R Fw2 L' D' F2 Rw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 U' Fw' L Fw' U Rw Fw U F' Uw Rw 
40. 1:03.39 D2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 R2 B U2 F2 L' F U' B2 L2 R' U' F' L' F2 Rw2 F2 U2 B' Rw2 R2 D F' U' Rw2 F' U' L2 Rw' U' B2 Uw2 L' D' Uw Rw L Uw' D Rw2 D2 
41. 1:02.03 U' B' U2 F2 R' U L2 F R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D B' Rw2 F' D' R2 B D F' Rw' U Rw' F2 Rw' F Uw Fw2 D2 Fw R D 
42. 57.43 B L F' D R U L F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 Uw2 R B' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Uw' L2 F2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw' L' Fw' Rw B R' Uw' F2 
43. 1:23.59 R' B D2 F' D2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 F' U2 R2 L' B U B' U2 F U Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F L' Uw' L D' Fw2 D F2 Rw D2 Fw Uw R' F' Rw B' 
44. 1:05.72 F U L2 F' D' R2 U2 L U2 B L2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' L2 F' Uw2 Fw2 R B2 U' L' Fw2 R B2 U2 L' R2 B' Uw2 U2 Fw R' B2 Uw' Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw L2 U' 
45. 59.50 F U' R F2 R2 L' B' R2 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 L F' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F' Uw2 D2 Rw2 U L2 B2 D' B2 L' D' Fw2 Rw' D' Fw Rw2 Fw Rw' D Fw' U2 L' 
46. 1:10.52 D B2 U' L' U D B' L' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R' B2 L F Fw2 D' Rw2 U' B R2 U R2 Fw2 B U' F Rw' Uw2 R' B U' Fw' Rw' L' R2 Uw L2 Fw' D2 
47. 53.37 B U' B U2 D2 R' B' R' B D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 Rw2 Fw2 F R' B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 R2 F' Uw B' R' U2 R' F2 Rw' Uw Fw' R' Uw2 Rw Uw' 
48. (1:54.48) F' L B L2 F2 U2 L2 D R' F' R2 F2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F' U2 R2 Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2 B2 U' Rw2 L U' R' D' U' L Fw' R U' R' L2 U Rw' Uw D2 Rw Fw' B' 
49. 1:08.60 F' L' U' D' B L' D B U R2 B2 R U2 D2 R U2 R U2 Uw2 L' Uw2 F' D2 F2 R2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 L' B2 Uw B D' L B Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw2 F2 U2 Fw B 
50. 1:09.22 L2 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D U2 R B U R D' L D' B L2 Fw2 Uw2 F Rw2 B D' F' Rw2 D' B' D' R2 F Rw' F' Rw2 D' Rw Fw2 R Fw Rw' R2 L' Uw2


----------



## Running for cube (Wednesday at 1:26 AM)

Got my second sub minute 4x4 ao5 in weekly comp, and tied my pb single overall of 47 but beat my weekly comp single by 7 seconds.


----------



## Running for cube (Yesterday at 6:18 PM)

Girl in my class: Is your mom going to let you have be real? 
Other girl: No! I don’t know why I have every social media platform except for facebook and be real. 
Me in my head: Speedsolving


----------



## Running for cube (Yesterday at 11:07 PM)

New pb ao5 for 4x4! This is my third sub minute average!
(great for 2 days before the cubing comp.)

Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-13
avg of 5: 58.26



Spoiler: pb average.



Time List:
1. (55.13) F D2 F U2 L2 R2 F U2 F R2 L' B2 U' B' D R' U R B2 F2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 U Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 R2 D' Fw2 F2 Rw' L D' R' B2 Rw' R Uw Fw Rw Fw F2 B' 
2. 58.01 F2 R D2 F' R2 B2 L B' D2 R2 D L2 F2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U B Uw2 F' R Uw2 L F' R2 Fw2 L2 Fw2 B2 Uw' B F2 U Fw2 L2 R Rw D' U2 Rw' Fw U2 Rw2 
3. (DNF(1:14.94)) D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 B F' R' B D2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 R' B R' Fw2 B' Uw2 L2 F' Uw B2 L Uw' F' Uw' Rw Fw' R2 Uw2 Rw' L 
4. 58.99 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U' B' R2 U2 L' U2 R' D R' U2 Rw2 B Uw2 F Uw2 D' L2 Uw2 F' D Fw2 U Rw U' Rw F2 U R' D Uw B Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw2 
5. 57.78 L' U' R F2 B L2 U' F2 B' D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 F Uw2 F' B2 D R2 Uw2 D' F' Rw F R' F2 B Uw Rw' U2 L2 Uw Rw L2 B2


----------



## Running for cube (Today at 4:15 AM)

For 4x4, (two different forms of four right there) I have been practicing doing slow and fast solves to solve my cross edges in the m layer instead of the e. It was really hard at first but now I’m getting better at it. Also I did a three by three ao100 and got sub 17 so that’s cool. Wish me luck (good luck only pls) for my comp in two days! I’ll be vlogging it but not sure if I will post it on the internet.


----------

